# Do you have a fenced in yard for your Hav?



## EricaP (Jan 4, 2016)

We have a fairly large non-fenced in yard. Would this be ok for a Havanese? A breeder I talked to said to put at least a 3x6 sized Xpen in the yard for them to play. If the dog isn't in the pen we'd have it on a leash but then I worry if someone drops the leash. Are they easy to catch up with when running??


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

It would be very risky. Is there any way you can put up any kind of a fence for the pup? They tend to stay with you but anything can happen, cat, squirrel, another dog...plus dogs can get in to your yard that way which can be scary also. 

They would not be easy to catch up with if they took off my Sophie runs laps around me at 100 mph and can dodge like a football player  (we're working on that)


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

We have a fenced yard and that gives us peace of mind. However, Ricky is ALWAYS supervised when he is outside, even in his fenced yard.

Havanese are extremely quick and very agile. No way are you going to catch them if they don't want to be caught. This can be corrected with proper obedience training and that can take a long time to be 100% reliable on recall.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie's an urban dog! I don't have a fenced yard so I take her on on-leash walks 3-4 times a day, plus there are many places we go where she can safely run off-leash. It works well for us, she gets lots of exercise and is in great shape. 

On occasion when I've accidentally dropped the leash she hasn't run away but that's because we've done a lot of training to minimize that happening. The most important thing you can do is obedience training and not just when your Hav is a puppy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EricaP said:


> We have a fairly large non-fenced in yard. Would this be ok for a Havanese? A breeder I talked to said to put at least a 3x6 sized Xpen in the yard for them to play. If the dog isn't in the pen we'd have it on a leash but then I worry if someone drops the leash. Are they easy to catch up with when running??


No, there is no way that ANY human can catch up with ANY dog that is playing "keep away".

That said, we didn't have a fenced yard for Kodi's first 4 years. We taught a very, VERY reliable recall, and he was on leash any time he was anywhere near roads or traffic. Until he had that reliable recall, we used a long line to give him more freedom in the yard. I think taht would really be a better answer than an ex-pen.

Fences are expensive... I know! That''s why it took so long for us to install one. But even a fence isn't total safety for your Hav. We have Coyotes all over the country now, and hawks can come in anywhere. Some areas have bob cats or mountain lions. You MUST supervise your Havanese when theya re outside, even in a fenced yard.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

We have a fenced yard but are ALWAYS out with Leo and Rex when they are out in the yard. They live the freedom of running around off lead and the fence keeps them from getting too far from us. That said we gave owls, Hawks and brazen coyotes and Leo and Rex just wouldn't be safe out alone.


----------



## EricaP (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I don't think we will be putting in a fence anytime soon and it worries me with our 3 boys ages 5, 7 and 9 that they won't make the dog (any dog) go wild and drop the leash! Maybe we should be rethinking getting a dog!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

EricaP said:


> Thanks everyone! I don't think we will be putting in a fence anytime soon and it worries me with our 3 boys ages 5, 7 and 9 that they won't make the dog (any dog) go wild and drop the leash! Maybe we should be rethinking getting a dog!


I would encourage you to consider a Havanese. Just get a 50 foot long line leash, tie it very securely to the handle of a long blade screwdriver (a minimum of 12 inches - more is better) and stick the screwdriver in the ground. Boys and dog will have all kinds of fun in the unfenced backyard!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

No fence here. I have used the tie out stakes that go into the ground. I have several lines so I can give her as much length as I want. I am always outside with her when I do this. Sometimes I just hook the lines to my lawn chair. Molly is never outside without me. Too much wildlife and sometimes loose neighborhood dogs(so annoying!).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EricaP said:


> Thanks everyone! I don't think we will be putting in a fence anytime soon and it worries me with our 3 boys ages 5, 7 and 9 that they won't make the dog (any dog) go wild and drop the leash! Maybe we should be rethinking getting a dog!


With children that age, it is really, 100% the parent's responsibility to make sure the puppy (or dog) stays safe. Kids mean well, but they just lose attention... and bad things can happen.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I would encourage you to consider a Havanese. Just get a 50 foot long line leash, tie it very securely to the handle of a long blade screwdriver (a minimum of 12 inches - more is better) and stick the screwdriver in the ground. Boys and dog will have all kinds of fun in the unfenced backyard!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Or better yet... they sell cable tie outs (even light weight ones for little dogs) with a big metal cork screw type thing on the end that you screw into the ground. These stay very firmly in place, and the cable is on a swivel, so it moves around cleanly. Until we worked out our current ex-pen "yard" arrangement for when we're camping, this is what we used for Kodi.

However, the kids and dog will still need to be supervised closely, and the dog should NEVER be left on the tie out unsupervised. They are a sitting duck for predators, or even stray dogs..


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> However, the kids and dog will still need to be supervised closely, and the dog should NEVER be left on the tie out unsupervised. They are a sitting duck for predators, or even stray dogs..


Yes, especially a small breed that can look like a large squirrel or rabbit to a predator! Supervision is required whether in a fenced or unfenced yard. Our local predators are bobcats, coyotes, large hawks, and worst of all rattlesnakes, right in a semi urban area. A couple of dogs have been bitten and died in our neighborhood! I do not let Ricky sniff into bushes. If I see him sniffing in a bush, I yank him out of there immediately, the heck with positive reinforcement! Snake Aversion training is on my agenda for Ricky this Spring.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

My first breeder that I got my Tibetan Terrier from insisted that we fence in a portion of our yard before she would sell me one of her puppies. I have always been grateful. Otherwise I would probably have put it off and had to work harder than necessary to take them out. It can be done without a fence, but is so much easier with one.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Without a fence it will make things a lot harder for you to keep a little dog safe especially with three young boys to watch also, you have a lot on your plate. I think you are right the risk of the leash being dropped or being stepped on in play etc happening is pretty high. Good for you to weigh all options before jumping in to getting a dog very responsible!


----------



## EricaP (Jan 4, 2016)

krandall said:


> With children that age, it is really, 100% the parent's responsibility to make sure the puppy (or dog) stays safe. Kids mean well, but they just lose attention... and bad things can happen.


Yes, they would definitely be supervised!! Not sure if I'd even let my 5 or 7 year old handle the leash. My 9 year old, yes, but he would be supervised.

Thank you for all your advice! I am glad I found this forum!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> My first breeder that I got my Tibetan Terrier from insisted that we fence in a portion of our yard before she would sell me one of her puppies. I have always been grateful. Otherwise I would probably have put it off and had to work harder than necessary to take them out. It can be done without a fence, but is so much easier with one.


Yes, I agree, it's MUCH easier with a fence. But to do our yard right, it was $7,000. On top of the cost of the puppy, that would have been prohibitive. Plus we had to completely re-do our kitchen so there is a door into the back yard... not going to BEGIN to say how much THAT cost!  (neither our front door or the old back door go to areas that can be fenced, as there is paved driveway against both) And that is even though our house sits on over 5 acres.

I was REALLY happy when we were able to get the work done, but we were able to make it work for a long time before hand. It just means you need to be committed.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

For the first 3 years we did not have a fence, i would have to put the leash on him every time I took him to do his business. I fell one winter and broke my wrist, that spring the fence went up. I still always go outside and watch him like a hawk, afraid of any animals that might have snuck in, they never have but I still need to keep an eye on him. It's the best especially in the summer when we are sitting on the deck, the fence is attached to it and it's nice to just sit outside and enjoy the weather. It was the best money I ever spent.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

littlebuddy said:


> For the first 3 years we did not have a fence, i would have to put the leash on him every time I took him to do his business. I fell one winter and broke my wrist, that spring the fence went up. I still always go outside and watch him like a hawk, afraid of any animals that might have snuck in, they never have but I still need to keep an eye on him. It's the best especially in the summer when we are sitting on the deck, the fence is attached to it and it's nice to just sit outside and enjoy the weather. It was the best money I ever spent.


I agree!!! We love sitting on the deck (which goes to the new back door) and having a glass of wine or a cup of coffee. (depending on the time of day!) and letting the pups play in the yard. WE also have big perennial gardens, and it's so it's lovely to watch the butterflies flitting around in them too.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> and it's so it's lovely to watch the butterflies flitting around in them too.


I luv flutterbys, day taste lik chiken! :hungry:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

We fenced in our yard prior to getting Shama. It is so nice knowing she won't get out and nothing will get in.

Shama is seven months old now and has no interest in being outside by herself. She likes to be right where we are. This summer, when I was pulling up random weeds from the grass, she had to be getting the exact same weed as I was. She could have wandered anywhere in the yard, but what interested me interested her.

It's really cute to watch her race around the perimeter of our fence now that there is snow on the ground. She will run ahead, but she always keeps an eye on where we are and ends up either with us or at the bottom of the steps when she's done running (and growling - it's so cute when she runs and growls at the same time). When I shovel the deck, she likes to attack the shovel much like she attacked the rake in the fall. She pounces then runs a few circles around me.

We got two elevated Bostonista beds mostly for use in the yard and on the deck in the summer. We thought she'd like having the air circulating underneath her on hot days. We only got her in August, however, so we'll get a better idea of how the beds work outside this summer. Meanwhile, she likes lying on the elevated beds inside the house right now.

Bostonista Beds ? Bostonista! By Zoey


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I luv flutterbys, day taste lik chiken! :hungry:
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


Ricky, Ricky, Ricky.... What ARE we going to do with you?!?!?!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Ricky, Ricky, Ricky.... What ARE we going to do with you?!?!?!


Momi and Popi would like to know what to do with Ricky too!

Yesterday we were putting away the Christmas decorations. Popi dismantled a plastic Christmas tree stand and put the parts on a coffee table. A few minutes later, Momi said, Popi what did you do with the last part of the stand, the base about 3" by 4"? Popi said, you watched me take the stand apart and put all the pieces on that table! Momi said, I must be going crazy and absentmindedly picked up the part that's missing and put it in the wrong box!..........there was a long pause and then Momi and Popi looked at each other and then said in unison, WHERE'S RICKY!!!!!!!!!

Momi and Popi searched everywhere but no Ricky! WAIT, Momi said, let me check under the sofa. YUP, there was Ricky, happily chewing on the missing piece, his new favorite toy! :frusty: (Momi) :frusty: (Popi)

There is never a dull moment in Ricky's > house. Sometimes Ricky hides under the sofa but his tail will be sticking out from underneath. Momi will call him and call again but he will lay very quietly, hiding......except his tail is wagging like crazy, like a white flag whipping in the breeze! ound: If dogs could laugh, we know he would be, thinking, they will never see me here! Ricky is worse than a 3 year old child, but just as much fun! :grin2:

But back on topic, we have a very nice patio for us to sit on and garden for Ricky to play in. Ricky's unpredictable antics require that we be outdoors when he is and under constant visual supervision. Ricky doesn't like to be outdoors by himself, he will stand at the glass french doors, scratching on them and cry. He wants Momi and Popi to be outdoors with him.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I luv flutterbys, day taste lik chiken! :hungry:
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


Oooo! Grasshoppers are better! Nice and crunchy! You should try those Ricky! :smile2:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOL Rickie your popi needs to write a book on you!


----------

